# Welp, the forum is back



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

I'd like to hope that after this point the turnout of involvement in it will succeed the somewhat sorry state of the old forum. Anyone have high hopes? ^^;


----------



## TheKC (Feb 22, 2016)

I didn't use the forums much before, but I want to try chatting around more, so I hope it works out. =3


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I didn't use the forums much before, but I want to try chatting around more, so I hope it works out. =3



Me too! I had minor involvement in the past when it was still up, but apart from it being almost dead it seemed to be host to a number of a regular trolls that were the only truly active members. I hope things will be well moderated this time and a real sense of community will return; I quite enjoy forum chatting though it doesn't seem to be as much of "the thing" to do anymore, hahahah...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2016)

I used the forums constantly, so I'd be glad to see some more activity.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 22, 2016)

I was pretty regular up till FaF died.

I still am for the most part on its newer better incarnation.

I wouldn't call the old users trolls. It just wasn't a hugbox. If you said something stupid they'd tell you its stupid. If you had the courage to stick around though it was a pretty awesome community. Its sad to see this place as an empty husk now.


----------



## TheKC (Feb 22, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> ... I quite enjoy forum chatting though it doesn't seem to be as much of "the thing" to do anymore, hahahah...



I really like forum chatting the best. I usually chat on petsite forums though.
I hope to make some new friends here! =3


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> Anyone have high hopes? ^^;



not at all


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 22, 2016)

Wooooow


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

Willow said:


> not at all





Imperial Impact said:


> Wooooow



Well that's just depressing then ^^; I'd like to think other members of the fandom at least enjoyed interacting with one another and trying to keep our small subculture alive hahah.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 22, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> Well that's just depressing then ^^; I'd like to think other members of the fandom at least enjoyed interacting with one another and trying to keep our small subculture alive hahah.


The furry fandom is much, much larger than Furaffinity.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

Summercat said:


> The furry fandom is much, much larger than Furaffinity.



I'm aware, that being said though it is still small in comparison to many other fandoms and I think since FA is such an icon it would be important to give a good grounding / starting point for those who are seeking to connect with others and aren't quite sure where to start; why not have a good forum since this is the largest furry exclusive website? I know Weasyl is somewhat active, and there are facebook groups and other communities set up through FA itself but I don't exactly interact with many furries on a regular basis who are actively trying to "reach out" and I think that's due to lack of exposure and a proper means by which to find other like minded furs.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 22, 2016)

I am happy to have my old messages back, it's a good day. Glad this is back up.


----------



## Bidoyinn (Feb 22, 2016)

I didn't really post before, but it's always nice to have a place to talk about things with people. 

Or wank, whatever's happening that day.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 22, 2016)

I like that there's plenty of new members. Fresh blood is nice. I don't really have much of an allegiance or anything to forums and just like posting wherever there's a cool community, so I'll be happy to return here. Not that I'll quit posting elsewhere. I like multiple forums, including the OTHER one. But anywho, I can't say I like the current design here. Its a bit difficult to tell forum messages apart currently. Something about the current look blends posts together visually in my opinion.


----------



## RobinBlake (Feb 22, 2016)

I never used the forums that much before.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

RobinBlake said:


> I never used the forums that much before.


Well then welcome! ^.^


----------



## Gryphoneer (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey, wait a sec! Where did all my Thises go?!

OH MY GOD THEY'RE ALL GONE MY LIFE IS MEANINGLESS *MEANINGLESS*


----------



## RobinBlake (Feb 22, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> Well then welcome! ^.^


Thanks!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2016)

I used to mod here. I've already set the bar low so my expectations aren't ruined.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 22, 2016)

So, I just found out this place is back. Huh.

It's nice to see my posts haven't been deleted (well, most of 'em), but I reckon I'll be staying on at Phoenixed.

And you know, we always appreciate anyone who wants to join in and keep the community going strong. 

phoenix.corvidae.org: The Phoenixed Forums


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 22, 2016)

All my old embarrassing Rants and Raves threads have gone which is a bit shit. I was looking forward to have a lil' cringe over them.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 22, 2016)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> All my old embarrassing Rants and Raves threads have gone which is a bit shit. I was looking forward to have a lil' cringe over them.


They got rid of R&R? Oh dear, they did. Explains my reduced post count.

FAF without R&R is like eating dry toast. Needs some butter.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 22, 2016)

DrDingo said:


> They got rid of R&R? Oh dear, they did. Explains my reduced post count.
> 
> FAF without R&R is like eating dry toast. Needs some butter.



Forum Games section is gone too D:


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 22, 2016)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Forum Games section is gone too D:


All is lost

Abandon ship
Make for Phoenixed


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> I used to mod here. I've already set the bar low so my expectations aren't ruined.



I don't care how much of a shitty mod you were, I still love ya, bby.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't think this place'll ever be the same. Sure I'm on both forums but I'm sure several who have jumped ship will stick to Phoenixed now.

Did they get rid of the list of posts on your profile? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Jafoob (Feb 22, 2016)

Forums are kind of nostalgic for me, hoping to meet some new buddies on here!


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 22, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> I'm aware, that being said though it is still small in comparison to many other fandoms and I think since FA is such an icon it would be important to give a good grounding / starting point for those who are seeking to connect with others and aren't quite sure where to start; why not have a good forum since this is the largest furry exclusive website? I know Weasyl is somewhat active, and there are facebook groups and other communities set up through FA itself but I don't exactly interact with many furries on a regular basis who are actively trying to "reach out" and I think that's due to lack of exposure and a proper means by which to find other like minded furs.



I don't think you should rely on FA as an icon since furry is still considered a niche compared to other communities.  And considering FA history of downtimes recently over the years is not surprising.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 22, 2016)

wat is dis


----------



## Namba (Feb 22, 2016)

I am thrilled to have this place back; I have a lot of catching up to do with a lot of people because, well, let's just say shit's changed a lot since this place shut down xD


----------



## Revates (Feb 22, 2016)

I never really used this place to begin with. But I've really settled into the Phoenixed forums since they've been up! A very friendly crowd all up. 

phoenix.corvidae.org: The Phoenixed Forums


----------



## Rouge Artist (Feb 22, 2016)

Well... this was a plesant suprise to come home to. I knew this place would be back eventully, but not in this way.  The two sections that made these fourms fun, fourm games and rants & raves, are now gone. Without them this place is just a simple fourm to me. 

but anyways, I know when it's time to head to other planets so all I have to say is; So long, and thanks for all the fish. 

(but I might pop on every now and then just to see how things are going)


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm glad its back and this may sound weird but I dreamed about it comming back in the last week. Crazy shit. 

Now I'm just hopeful the forum games gets a reboot.


----------



## MagnusGear (Feb 22, 2016)

Punnchy said:


> I'm glad its back and this may sound weird but I dreamed about it comming back in the last week. Crazy shit.
> 
> Now I'm just hopeful the forum games gets a reboot.



You're a psychic. Dream about r&r next.

I made a new account because I have no idea what my old one was since I'd been gone from the forum for so long before it was shut down?? It's weeeeeird seeing this back up, I'm not sure how to feel really.


----------



## #00BUCK (Feb 22, 2016)

Lowered expectations!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey Dragoneer, give us our Forum Games and Rants & Raves, please!


----------



## stablercake (Feb 23, 2016)

I have high hopes! I only just got back into the furry community after like 10 years of denying I was one so I'd love to find a place to chat with a bunch of folks I've been refusing to connect with just because I was afraid of being lame j wj


----------



## Sephra (Feb 23, 2016)

stablercake said:


> I have high hopes! I only just got back into the furry community after like 10 years of denying I was one so I'd love to find a place to chat with a bunch of folks I've been refusing to connect with just because I was afraid of being lame j wj



Bet there's an interesting story behind that!

I too am quite glad its re-opening now, despite hardly going on the old Forum except for art critique once or twice!

Trouble is you look through all the posts and everyone's pretty much said what you wanted to say already, seems weird to add to the conversation, for me at least; will try and get out of that mindset for the reboot though!


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 23, 2016)

MISSED THIS  PLACE.

I got smacked with the biggest stressor this year: moving to a new place because my landlord is tired of being a landlord and wants to sell, and while the area is nice the neighborhood I'm in is pretty bad (and is steadily getting worse again)... and having to do it by the end of next year. Doesn't seem like a big deal except I'm head of house so I make all the decisions and shit, and I've got to figure out the kind of house we're going to move to, whether or not we're gonna buy or keep renting, and making sure the rest of the household doesn't cling to a whole lot of junk so we can prune down our massive collections of shit-we-don't-need so we can move without it breaking the damn bank. T_T

Ugh. Nice to be able to get THAT off my chest. I did get to go up to the Appalachians like I've been dying to for a little while this year


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Feb 23, 2016)

This place feels wrong. Like trying to jam the square peg into the round hole.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 23, 2016)

RTDragon said:


> I don't think you should rely on FA as an icon since furry is still considered a niche compared to other communities.  And considering FA history of downtimes recently over the years is not surprising.



I'm just saying that when I first became a furry, FurAffinity was the only place I thought that furries interacted because it was exclusively for them and it's actually big enough to show up in a search engine  many people come in clueless, that's all.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 23, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> MISSED THIS  PLACE.
> 
> I got smacked with the biggest stressor this year: moving to a new place because my landlord is tired of being a landlord and wants to sell, and while the area is nice the neighborhood I'm in is pretty bad (and is steadily getting worse again)... and having to do it by the end of next year. Doesn't seem like a big deal except I'm head of house so I make all the decisions and shit, and I've got to figure out the kind of house we're going to move to, whether or not we're gonna buy or keep renting, and making sure the rest of the household doesn't cling to a whole lot of junk so we can prune down our massive collections of shit-we-don't-need so we can move without it breaking the damn bank. T_T
> 
> Ugh. Nice to be able to get THAT off my chest. I did get to go up to the Appalachians like I've been dying to for a little while this year



Ahhh, hope that works out for you D: I've always wanted to goto the Appalachians too honestly, always thought they'd be really nice. Maybe go trail riding...


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 23, 2016)

Yessssss I'm really hoping to go back and go trail riding. It was too damn cold for anything while I was there :C But I'm going back next year and hiking at least part of the Trail.


----------



## stablercake (Feb 24, 2016)

Sephra said:


> Bet there's an interesting story behind that!
> 
> I too am quite glad its re-opening now, despite hardly going on the old Forum except for art critique once or twice!
> 
> Trouble is you look through all the posts and everyone's pretty much said what you wanted to say already, seems weird to add to the conversation, for me at least; will try and get out of that mindset for the reboot though!



TBH not really interesting, just sort of "yeah that happens" haha. 

When I was about 16 I actively stopped drawing furries and started super getting into getting better at drawing people because prior to that I really only drew furries (I thought I invented them at like 8 years old then I discovered the internet lmao) and the furry community in 2003 or so was NOT a place I wanted to be associated with because my friends/the world thought they were a joke. I wasn't secure enough to really admit I still liked being a part of the community! So I left it and for about 12 years semi-avoided being a part of it, I still drew a furry or two from time to time, but when asked would say I was definitively NOT a furry. 

Until last year I realized my art should please me before I worry about it pleasing others so I started making work that I enjoyed instead of making work I thought people would like. I'm a painter and for years I've loved to paint monsters and animals (typically non-anthro) for many of my works for my gallery shows so I really dove into painting animals almost exclusively this past year. I also had a comic expo where I met some super talented people I'd known online who are also furries and they were willing to sort of hold my hand back into the fandom and into the con scene and since I thought they were so cool, I understood being part of the fandom doesn't make you less talented or less cool, it makes you be sorta true to yourself which I had a hard time with for many years. 

TL;DR - I realized I like liking things so fuck the haters, I'm furry trash \n wn/


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> I'd like to hope that after this point the turnout of involvement in it will succeed the somewhat sorry state of the old forum. Anyone have high hopes? ^^;


 party party party hardy. 
I intend to make friends and sell things. much was my original intention back in 2009. 
we'll see if it works out this time.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 24, 2016)

That's the wagon I'm on. Make friends and sell shit. \o/


----------



## Nerine (Feb 24, 2016)

I just joined the forum :3


----------



## Incueye (Feb 25, 2016)

I never used it till they revived it. How are the forums different now?


----------



## Distorted (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh wow, it is back. Well, at least no one can go back and see how crazy I was...am...was. I can start over. And maybe things won't devolve into a reality show like back then.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 25, 2016)

Incueye said:


> I never used it till they revived it. How are the forums different now?


The forum database was exported and reimported into an entirely different forum application (from vBulletin to XenForo) which rarely goes well for anyone, let alone FA; at least two entire forum sections have been deleted and likely purged; and it's under new staffing subordinate to not-new management.

I don't have high hopes that the forum culture will be better, but if I'm certain of anything it's that it'll be different.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 25, 2016)

Hewo again FA forums.
Been forever I last posted here.
Came to check the newly opened forums.

Seems like slight cosmetic looks since last time I was here.
Tho I do miss the looks of the forums when I first initially joined several years ago.
Before it went all white.

Will the link to FA be back for profile icon pic?

Not sure if I will be on it more or not, I usually forgot about this place. XD


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Feb 25, 2016)

I barely touched the forums before, but now I can't seem to stay off them for some reason.


----------



## Grandpriest (Feb 25, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> I'm aware, that being said though it is still small in comparison to many other fandoms and I think since FA is such an icon it would be important to give a good grounding / starting point for those who are seeking to connect with others and aren't quite sure where to start; why not have a good forum since this is the largest furry exclusive website? I know Weasyl is somewhat active, and there are facebook groups and other communities set up through FA itself but I don't exactly interact with many furries on a regular basis who are actively trying to "reach out" and I think that's due to lack of exposure and a proper means by which to find other like minded furs.


It's really quite sad.
FA is, indeed, the "iconic" site for the furry fandom, which is why it's a shame that it's in such an outdated state.  Just about every other furry-centric site offers wonderful functions and accessibility ... while FA offers lots of Google ads.


----------



## stablercake (Feb 25, 2016)

Grandpriest said:


> It's really quite sad.
> FA is, indeed, the "iconic" site for the furry fandom, which is why it's a shame that it's in such an outdated state.  Just about every other furry-centric site offers wonderful functions and accessibility ... while FA offers lots of Google ads.



This is true, however it's nice that they offer ads to artists on the site too. I just bought a month myself and it's been super beneficial, which a lot of other sites with ads aren't as direct in being able to purchase an ad (you have to go through 3rd party sites etc) plus I find new artists that way so tbh I kind of...like?? the ads???? who am I


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 25, 2016)

Unfortunately most people have adblocker these days considering the third party ads are somewhat unsafe.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 25, 2016)

Please don't make IMVU membership mandatory to use FA and FAF. I never want to touch that shit.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 25, 2016)

Incueye said:


> I never used it till they revived it. How are the forums different now?



They used to look like this back when vBulletin was used, but the relaunched FAF uses XenForo. Two whole forum sections are gone too (Rants and Raves and Forum Games) which is kinda shit.


----------



## Wither (Feb 25, 2016)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Two whole forum sections are gone too (Rants and Raves and Forum Games) which is kinda shit.


Kinda? It's more like absolute 100% piles of shit. :c


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Feb 25, 2016)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> They used to look like this back when vBulletin was used, but the relaunched FAF uses XenForo. Two whole forum sections are gone too (Rants and Raves and Forum Games) which is kinda shit.



Rants and Raves is actually being considered for making a return once we get all the bugs ironed out of the system! Since there's been so much discussion about it's place in FAF it's really struck a tone with a lot of the forum staff and we're looking into how we can bring it back for everyone while keeping it as far away from a breeding ground for hate as possible D: Because that ain't cool yo.


----------



## Wither (Feb 25, 2016)

Moderator-Gazelle said:


> we're looking into how we can bring it back for everyone while keeping it as far away from a breeding ground for hate as possible D: Because that ain't cool yo.


R&R was used a lot more as a place to vent and get things off your chest. Despite how it looked fron the outside, the community was actually supportive of its members most of the time. I can remember so many more threads of one person having a shitty day, complaining about it, and everyone else being kind and supportive than i can think of threads that were "lets hate everything" or "lets argue and bash each other". I mean, yes. We made fun of each other, but most people knew each other enough for that to actually correlate to something positive.

Frankly, the threads that were full of hate were the political and religious threads and those will pop up regardless of what you do.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 25, 2016)

Moderator-Gazelle said:


> Rants and Raves is actually being considered for making a return once we get all the bugs ironed out of the system! Since there's been so much discussion about it's place in FAF it's really struck a tone with a lot of the forum staff and we're looking into how we can bring it back for everyone while keeping it as far away from a breeding ground for hate as possible D: Because that ain't cool yo.



Ah cool, that sounds promising so long as the moderation doesn't go overboard. c:


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Feb 25, 2016)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Ah cool, that sounds promising so long as the moderation doesn't go overboard. c:



I promise not to destroy the whole world <3 If it seems like i'm being too crazy I encourage y'all to send me a note and we can talk about it :3



Wither said:


> R&R was used a lot more as a place to vent and get things off your chest. Despite how it looked fron the outside, the community was actually supportive of its members most of the time.



That's what we loved about R&R, and why we're considering bringing it back so badly.



Wither said:


> Frankly, the threads that were full of hate were the political and religious threads and those will pop up regardless of what you do.



There's a lot of prep work that has to be done first though, and it will be done, but the most I can say for now is keep an eye out in the near future for what we have in store <3


----------



## Wither (Feb 25, 2016)

Moderator-Gazelle said:


> I promise not to destroy the whole world <3 If it seems like i'm being too crazy I encourage y'all to send me a note and we can talk about it :3


I appreciate your willingness to discuss and improve (if need be) your moderator..ing abilities. Thank you <3


> That's what we loved about R&R, and why we're considering bringing it back so badly. There's a lot of prep work that has to be done first though, and it will be done, but the most I can say for now is keep an eye out in the near future for what we have in store <3


And again, thank you! I do care about this forum and those in it (for some reason unbeknownst to me). I'm hopeful to see it improve and grow over the coming months.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 25, 2016)

Grandpriest said:


> It's really quite sad.
> FA is, indeed, the "iconic" site for the furry fandom, which is why it's a shame that it's in such an outdated state.  Just about every other furry-centric site offers wonderful functions and accessibility ... while FA offers lots of Google ads.



Its also a shame that none of the other sites are nearly as big, and hardly get used at all / it seems you'd have to have an account for every one of them just to talk to / get updates from the same people you normally would all through FA.


----------



## Incueye (Feb 25, 2016)

Reminds me of gaiaonline, a very popular avatar base site but because of the economy, people just went to other avatar sites. 
But the other avatar sites aren't as popular so they don't stay there often and they weren't updated either.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 25, 2016)

Incueye said:


> Reminds me of gaiaonline, a very popular avatar base site but because of the economy, people just went to other avatar sites.
> But the other avatar sites aren't as popular so they don't stay there often and they weren't updated either.


Having 50million gold was the shit, and then 500million gold was $.99 Usd ruined it for me. I hope something like that doesn't happen here.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 26, 2016)

Kinda sucks how I can't find the Rants & Raves section anymore.

Completely removed wasn't it?


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> Kinda sucks how I can't find the Rants & Raves section anymore.
> 
> Completely removed wasn't it?


Yeah. Just look up in this thread. Its mentioned it's gone. It's also mentioned it'll come back.


----------



## Tao (Feb 26, 2016)

Hopefully the new users aren't huge trolls like the old ones were. I don't even know why the forums shut down, I don't follow news.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 27, 2016)

Tao said:


> Hopefully the new users aren't huge trolls like the old ones were. I don't even know why the forums shut down, I don't follow news.



*coughs* because it was never moderated and the rules were never adhered to or enforced by staff and it and ended up pretty much being run by a small handful of ancient members who were trolls...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 27, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> *coughs* because it was never moderated and the rules were never adhered to or enforced by staff and it and ended up pretty much being run by a small handful of ancient members who were trolls...



Well...they weren't all trolls. A lot of them were nice people who I still get along with. 
I think there was a predisposition to mock and deride new comers for being 'mainsite' furries, which was pretty ridiculous and resulted in a lot of new people simply leaving.


----------



## BRN (Feb 27, 2016)

T'was a miasmic mess of 'This'-chasing culture, baiting, and celebrating the meanest cunts that led to FAF culture becoming the mess that it was
Thankfully at first most of the rest of the forum didn't suffer from the R&R disease, but that disease spread pretty far into the other subforums, too


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> T'was a miasmic mess of 'This'-chasing culture, baiting, and celebrating the meanest cunts that led to FAF culture becoming the mess that it was
> Thankfully at first most of the rest of the forum didn't suffer from the R&R disease, but that disease spread pretty far into the other subforums, too


Mostly to the General discussion/Watercooler and the Den.


----------



## Azure (Feb 27, 2016)

i love how everyone thinks that people debating and spewing hate at each other on the internet is any different than what happens in real life. difference in opinions is a healthy trait of the human race, and the fact that the internet allows us to essentially play nanny state bullshit moderation cuz hurt feewings is pretty disheartening IMO. though i do appreciate the fact that most people who talk real shit on the internet would never say a peep in real life, but thats just cuz theyre pussies. also give me back my 12,000 missing posts :v

also i am very pleased to see that dogtoucher chase is still here, hope you like my sig brah


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2016)

In here with expectations lower than Satan's sewage line if users are still calling outspoken types trolls!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2016)

Shadow said:


> In here with expectations lower than Satan's sewage line if users are still calling outspoken types trolls!


It's highly expected that anything calling out bullshit or non-asspatting behavior is considered "trollish" to the weak-skinned ones.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 28, 2016)

This place is way too serious nowadays. All the fun was sucked out when Forum Games and Rants & Raves were removed. Even the shitposters have gotten bored. I'm going back to Phoenixed Forums.


----------



## Tao (Feb 29, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> It's highly expected that anything calling out bullshit or non-asspatting behavior is considered "trollish" to the weak-skinned ones.



Y'know, there's nothing wrong with being polite. You can do both of those things while being polite. When people are rude about it, it's considered trollish.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 29, 2016)

Tao said:


> Y'know, there's nothing wrong with being polite. You can do both of those things while being polite. When people are rude about it, it's considered trollish.


Yet, I've seen polite posts already get called out as "trollish" by a few users here already.


----------



## Tao (Feb 29, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> Yet, I've seen polite posts already get called out as "trollish" by a few users here already.



Well, I suppose that there are thin-skinned people everywhere. But in my experience on the old forum there was a significant amount of rudeness. I guess both things happen.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 29, 2016)

So is this place hugbox nowadays or are the old kings making this better again?


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Feb 29, 2016)

2016 and still calling everyone who is even  slightly disagreeable on the internet a "troll" lmao


----------



## Horsefur (Feb 29, 2016)

Is this where I go to say I wish the forum games section came back?

I'm really happy to see the forum back though.


----------



## Grandpriest (Feb 29, 2016)

stablercake said:


> This is true, however it's nice that they offer ads to artists on the site too. I just bought a month myself and it's been super beneficial, which a lot of other sites with ads aren't as direct in being able to purchase an ad (you have to go through 3rd party sites etc) plus I find new artists that way so tbh I kind of...like?? the ads???? who am I


I'm happy your experience with the ad system has been a good one, because I've heard way too many horror stories of people paying for an ad spot and getting screwed over hard.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 1, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> It's highly expected that anything calling out bullshit or non-asspatting behavior is considered "trollish" to the weak-skinned ones.



Especially if it's criticism over artwork. I've seen users blow up over the tiniest of critique.


----------

